# What is SSDP Service?



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Every time I boot up it says *SSDP Service* (SSDPSRV.exe) wants to access the Internet.

Is there anyway to find out what program this goes to?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

what do you get from Ctrl, Alt, Del ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Or you could try Process Viewer


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.chipcenter.com/eexpert/gdorman/gdorman035.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Or maybe 'Quick view' would give you a clue.


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

Simple Service Discovery Protocol (SSDP) and General Event Notification Architecture (GENA) services for network plug and play functionality. Starts up a web server on port 5000. Used by Universal Plug and Play (for network device discovery). To remove this program, open Add/Remove Programs, select either Communications (Me) or Networking Services (XP), and remove the checkmark next to Universal Plug and Play


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.ss64.com/ntsyntax/services.html


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

OK great guys! I guess my main concern now is could this be a trojan using a common file name, but Norton should be able to detect that when I run a virus check. 

Thanks again


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beekeeper:_
> *Simple Service Discovery Protocol (SSDP) and General Event Notification Architecture (GENA) services for network plug and play functionality. Starts up a web server on port 5000. Used by Universal Plug and Play (for network device discovery). To remove this program, open Add/Remove Programs, select either Communications (Me) or Networking Services (XP), and remove the checkmark next to Universal Plug and Play *


In other words, just one more thing trying to 'phone home'. This time brought to you by those friendly people that advocate 'Safe and Trustworthy Computing'.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Its disabled on both my w2k and xp systems and itr doesn't affect anything..


----------

